# KVD AOY again!!!



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats knowing how to catch some bass. A very impressive feat! His sixth Angler of the Year title and more impressive than that its his 3rd consecutive one.

And his last win that put him on top of the AOY standings earned him a sweet little prize of a new $60,000 bass boat. I wonder how many bass boats he owns now?

He must be living a dream!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, he is awesome. I was actually rooting for Skeet Reese. Thats 2 years in a row that KVD came out of nowhere and beat Skeet.
Skeet had one hell of a season as far as I am concerned but he missed out on the two most important events that those guys fish for. AOY and Bassmaster Classic.
KVD just became only the second person to win AOY and Classic champ in same season. 
I can't believe the season is over. I love doing the Fantasy Fishing on ESPN. 
Who else has done the Fantasy fishing on here?
There has to be quite a few because there is a group called OGF.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kvd is the man, imo he is the greatest ever!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hands down he's the best. I know there have been lots of good ones, but you'd be hard pressed to find one that is consistent as he has been.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

KVD is so versatile, consistent and completely unflappable in the face of pressure. He's the best tournament bass angler of our time, I think.

Skeet had a phenomenal regular season in the Elite series, but man did he fall apart the last two events.


----------

